# Redundancy & Future Employment



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

What a great start to the week.

Was told today that I was being made redundant.

When I asked about an NOC, I was told that it was company policy NOT to issue one. They also said that they would not be seeking a work ban and would provide me with references.

Does anyone have a clear picture of where this leaves me with regard to a new employer?

Thanks


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems applying for freezone companies. 

With non-freezones, if the company is large and really wants to hire you and you don't have a ban it is possible for them to get around the NOC problem. It is definitely more of a problem for them to get around it if you don't have NOC but it's not impossible.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> What a great start to the week.
> 
> Was told today that I was being made redundant.
> 
> ...


Really really sorry for that, in which field are you?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no! So sorry to hear it


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

wow...although I don't know you personally yet I feel very sad !!
horrible news...I know how it feels as I've been there a few years ago....

Sorry, can't help though as I am not in the same area of business at all...
but most certainly it will work out for you !! Most important thing is, I know easier said than done....to stay positive and actively network and look forward !!

All the best


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Abu Dhabi is the way forward at the mo! The news is that Abu Dhabi is now concentrating on its own project and will no longer be bailing out Dubai when things go wrong. Hence, Abu Dhabi might be the better place to look for a new job at the mo; unlike Dubai, it certainly has the money to see through the vast majority of its projects! My company is based in Dubai and we got the news that we should be prepared to commute cause all our work is now focussed in Abu Dhabi - a necessary evil, as my boss put it!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Ogri - that sucks

I have been very grateful for your advice over the past months.

Hope all works out for you!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn ogri, you better stick around! I'm pretty sure if the company is not looking at a labor ban and gives good references, its okay. Also you could let the other employer know that your current company does not give NOC's? maybe get a letter stating that?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers for the positive wishes people.

I'm not going to get down about this. I am a firm believer in things happen for a reason.

I am getting good feedback from recruiters and employers, so fingers crossed it won't take long to get a new position. I am certainly not considering going back to the UK as the consruction industry is in an even worse state there.

A lot of what I have been hearing is for Abu Dhabi, so it may be a position there, and from where i live it's not too bad a commute.

I'll keep you posted.

As for the NOC, it is pretty well known that my company doesn't give NOC's, but with a decent reference and no labour ban hopefully it will be ok


----------



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news.

Seems the recession is catching everything. My offer from a big QS firm (that I accepted last month) has been put on hold by the employer due to market conditions in Abu Dhabi so I'm still in UK and just waiting to be made redundant really.

Hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, that sucks. Sorry to hear it, but onwards and upwards. Happened to my husband a few years ago and in the long run, we were better off for it. Good luck, you deserve it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Sorry to hear your news.
> 
> Seems the recession is catching everything. My offer from a big QS firm (that I accepted last month) has been put on hold by the employer due to market conditions in Abu Dhabi so I'm still in UK and just waiting to be made redundant really.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you mate.


That totally sucks! I think I would have been in the same position as a lot of people had I opted to stay in the UK (my old company has just announced a whole load of redundancies and the sector I worked in is on its last leg!) or had my current employer not insisted that I arrive in Dubai before the beginning of September (apparently, my job would have gone to someone else if I hadn't been able to get here when my boss wanted me to!)

I'm surprised though that they have put your offer on hold, considering that it is in Abu Dhabi. Things are not so bad there - actually, the future is bright compared to Dubai! Abu Dhabi has been pumping so much money in Dubai to bail out the failing construction projects but word has it that they are now spending their cash on their own project and Dubai will have to bail itself out. My company's focus has shifted overnight to Abu Dhabi and I will now have to commute to Abu Dhabi (not looking forward to it but the choice is either to take the road to Abu Dhabi or the road towards redundancy!). Still, at least I still have blessings to count!


----------

